# Audison LRx 5.1k



## tedmond (Mar 7, 2014)

hey all, does anyone have access to the ampguts? Im trying to get a resistor color off the circuit board so i can get my amp repaired. Do any members own one and could help me out with one picture?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anybody know which opamp inside the LRX's amplifiers?


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

smgreen20 owns one in his set up


----------

